# The Kenpo Shadow



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2001)

Bear in mind that this was told to me 2nd hand so i don't tell it as well.

At the internationals during a spectacular Bo kata the individual lost control of the bo and it went sailing right at Ed Parker's head. Calmly he reached out and chopped it it dead to the floor under his foot with a single motion of his hand. Then he flipped it up to his hand with his foot and tossed it back to the competitor. The crowd seeing this masterful display rose to their feet and cheered wildly.

Ed Parker calmly went about his judging duties. When people had stopped looking he leaned over to a friend of his and whispered, "Wow, that was pretty lucky huh?"

Now that's funny.
:wink:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  and :rofl: 

I love it.

Thanks Gou, I needed a laugh today!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 31, 2001)

I concur, Gou...that was a great Parker story.  Got any more?

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Usually they just sorta pop into my mind. I'll try and post them when I remember/hear them.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Was found on KenpoNet...

One day, Bob White, Dennis Conatser (two legendary kenpoist who studied under Parker) and Mr. Parker were sitting in the office and the conversation turned to who has the fastest hands in the school.

Mr. Conatser saw a fly buzzing around and said watch this. He executed a quick handsword and the fly fell to the desk, cut into two perfectly even pieces.

Very impressive said Mr. White, while Mr. Parker just smiled.

Seconds later another fly came into the room. Mr. White exploded with a handsword, followed by a ridge hand. The fly fell to the desk cut into 4 perfectly even pieces.

Mr. Conatser was impressed while Mr. Parker just smiled.

Finally a third fly buzzed into the office. Mr. Parker moved so fast he could barely be seen. Surprisingly the fly just flew away, seemingly no worse for the wear.

Mr. White and Mr. Conatser were puzzled and Mr. White finally said Well I guess you missed the fly sir.

Mr. Parker replied What makes you think I missed?

Well the fly just flew away, said Mr. Conatser.

Mr. Parker looked at them and said Maybe so, but he will never have children again


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is agood joke I got from another site.  You know it has to be a joke because Al Tracy is in heaven.

                Al Tracy dies and to his surprise goes to heaven- 
                the first thing he does is grab an Angel and ask: 
                "Is Ed Parker here too?" 
                The Angel goes "why, no he's not" -- 
                Al's so happy cause he can finally exist without the 
                shadow of Ed Parker looming over him- so he's 
                wandering along in the clouds whistling a tune when 
                suddenly he hears all this whiz bang popping going on 
                -he races over to the sounds and sees on a cloud near 
                by, this big guy jumping and flashing the most awesome 
                Kenpo techniques he's ever witnessed- his heart sinks 
                and he looks over at an angel and says: 
                "damn, they told me that Ed Parker wasn't here!" 
                the angel looks over at the big guy and says.............. 
                "Oh that ain't Ed Parker- that's God... he just thinks 
                he's Ed Parker"   -- Richard Steele


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

I love that story Gou, when you have another one pop into your mind please share.

Did you ever about Joe Palanzo's green belt test.  It was at a tournament up in the hotel room.  Joe did all his stuff and they were running late,  So Joe did all his stuff and was promoted, in the elevator on the way down to the tournament Ed parker remembered he did not give Joe the ceremonial Kick.  There wasn't enough room for the kick so SGM Parker decide to use his fist instead.  Palanzo braced himself and just as the punch struck the elevator jerked and Palanzo was barely touched.  Master parker said we will have to do it again, and Palanzo quickly state that lightning does not strike the same place twice so he got off lucky.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 15, 2002)

"The pains of birth"...ahh the memories


----------



## Jim M (Jan 18, 2002)

Joe Palanzo's Green Belt Test!?  That must have been a century ago when Joe still had hair.  Sounds Like Joe Palanzo though.

Jim


----------



## Jim M (Jan 18, 2002)

My first instructor had been studying Kenpo for more than 6 years when he first had the opportunity to attend one of Mr. Parker's seminars.  Paul, my instructor (and actually my oldest friend) was so amazed to see Mr. Parker after all these years that he just stood there while everyone else warmed up practicing blocks.  Mr. Parker came behind Paul and started moving his arms for the correct blocks.

Jim


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 18, 2002)

...is exactly WHY Ed Parker was so great.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 20, 2002)

I took my wife to a belt test, when I wasn't testing.  I didn't
tell her anything about how the testing worked, so she'd ask
questions as things went along, and I told what it was, etc.
The first funny thing was these 2 guys testing for brown. 
She felt sorry for them, cause they didn't get a break LOL .. she
wanted to bring them some water.  I was like "Don't you dare!"
heheheheh

The second funny thing is the expression on her face when she
saw the ceremonial kick.  I thought I was gonna have to pick
her eyes up off the floor, it was TOO funny.  She said she 
didn't wanna see me get promoted ever ROFL.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 25, 2002)

My wife refused to watch me box. Absolutley refused. I managed to drag her to a Kenpo class at a school I used to frequent. That day we were working on multiple attacker sparring.

She sat quietly and pointed out that most people tried to use one attacker to get in the way of the other attacker and some other concepts she saw right away and I was so proud that she was able to see that. She said it looked like a big chess game when the start command was given as the defender backed up and manouvered for position from the attackers.

Then it was my turn. Afterwards she pointed out that when the start command went instead of retreating I went AFTER my opponents to the point that I actually had one by the scruff of his gi and was trying to reach the other guy after I had used him as a sheild and the other guy looked like he was trying to get away.

My wife yelled at me all the way home. Man, that was a long drive.


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2002)

At least you rwife wasn't one of the attackers......


----------



## Zoran (Apr 25, 2002)

SGM Parker has been known to carry a hand gun on occasion. Tom Saviano (my instr.), Mr. McSweeney, and SGM Parker where out to dinner at a restaurant. Tom Saviano asked Mr. Parker, "Mr. Parker, you are the fastest and deadliest person I have ever seen. Why would you ever need to carry a gun?" Mr. Parker replied, "Tom, (as he lifts his hands if front of him) these don't work from 10 feet away."


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Hmm.. is Ed parker a American Kenpo master, is he the one who Created Kenpo? 

Buti  heard of Ed parker, in different Forum, Everyone talks about Ed parker.

:EG:


----------



## Zeke (Jun 28, 2002)

Al Tracy dies and to his surprise goes to heaven- the
first thing he does is grab an Angel and ask:                
"Is Ed Parker  here too?"                
The Angel goes "why, no he's not" --               
Al's so happy cause he can finally exist without the
shadow of Ed Parker looming over him- so he's
wandering along in the clouds whistling a tune when
suddenly he hears all this whiz bang popping going on                
-he races over to the sounds and sees on a cloud near 
by, this big guy jumping and flashing the most awesome 
Kenpo techniques he's ever witnessed- his heart sinks
and he looks over at an angel and says:                
"damn, they told me that Ed Parker wasn't here!"             
the angel looks over at the big guy and says..............              
"Oh that ain't Ed Parker- that's God... he just thinks
he's Ed Parker"   

Take care
Zeke
:rofl:    :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Bear in mind that this was told to me 2nd hand so i don't tell it as well.
> 
> ...



Gou I think this story comes from Dr. Chapel.


----------



## kenposcum (Sep 14, 2002)

(from Lee Wedlake's "Kenpo Karate 101,")

...so this guy chats up a stranger in a bar, revealing that he is a martial artist.  "Yeah, me and Ed Parker are close.  We trained together for a long time."
The guy keeps talking about his general awesomeness and hand-to-hand deadliness until it's time for the other gentleman to leave.  The first guy says, "Hey, it's been  nice talking to you.  I didn't get your name?"
The second guy goes, "Ed Parker."


----------



## Kirk (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *(from Lee Wedlake's "Kenpo Karate 101,")
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, now THAT is a great story!!!

I would have paid a LOT of money to see that guy's face!!

:rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl: 

Peace--


----------

